# 210 workhorse



## NO ChoP! (Mar 8, 2020)

This one is a denty 52100 210mm gyuto. A bit more heft. Hardened around 60hrc.

Again, this was forged, profiled and heat treated for me. The grind, finish, edge, handle and saya(not pictured) are by me.

Handle is blackwood, dyed curly maple, g10 and truestone.

I have been using at work for a few weeks. Pretty pleased. The edge is wonderful. The grind is decent; may do a bit more thinning, but that's tbd.


----------

